
Digital Business special report - davidw
http://www.ft.com/technology/digitalbusiness
======
davidw
My favorite quote:

> With leadership guided by a vision of IT as a value- enhancer, the potential
> for next-generation enterprise applications to shift IT's focus away from
> automating static departmental func- tions to creating value by supporting
> end-to-end busi- ness processes and innova- tion is undeniable. The rec-
> ognition and realisation of this opportunity is already driving the next
> cycle of IT value creation.

BINGO! It's only missing something about synergies.

Joking aside though, there are some good articles there.

